# Help! Charlie has become quite territorial...



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

First the good stuff: I think Charlie is going on 2 yrs old at this point. He seems to be maturing in so many ways.... never bothers things he shouldn't, is getting MUCH better about nipping hands, fingers, etc. when playing, and he has calmed down sooo soo much. 

Now the issue I'm most concerned about: Since I got Charlie last April, he has been a little bit skiddish (sp?) around men and small children if we met someone outside. He has NEVER bitten or lunged at anyone; however, he has let out low growls and lowered his head almost as if he is afraid. I have always tried really hard not to 'console' hime or reinforce this behavior by petting him, talking baby talk to him, etc. I've always just tried to take on an attitude that everything is fine and nothing's to be scared about. Eventually, he's gotten better about meeting new people outside. But, in the house is a totally different story. He has become almost like a guard dog. He barks and growls if he hears any noises outside. If anyone new comes to the door, he will growl at them for several minutes after they come in. But then, once they've been there a bit, he warms up to them and wants pets and attention.  I have noticed he is much worse with new men than women or children. With the latter, he might growl for 10 seconds but that's it. I have resorted to putting him in his crate when new people come over (if he keeps up the growling) because I know that it frightens others. He is fine in his crate. 

He was doing this when I lived in Nashville (with 2 roommates) but it's gotten worse since moving home with my mom and stepdad (long story for another time). I definitely notice a trend with him... when we first moved in at mom's, he was calm and very passive for about the first day or so. Then he started ramping up the "territorialism." Same thing happened when I took him with me to an overnight stay at my younger cousin's apartment. At first, he seemed okay, but by that night, he was barking and growling at every little noise outside. And when her boyfriend came over ( that he'd never met ), Charlie barked and growled for several minutes until finally we put him in his crate. What I noticed though, was that when Nicholas (my cousin's boyfriend) started play wrestling a little bit with my cousin, Charlie got up in his crate and started growling again. 

I guess I'm not THAT upset that he growls and is a little bit of a guard dog. BUT, I AM upset that I can't give him a command that tells him "settle down, it's OK, there is no danger here." What is the right approach in this kind of situation?? 

Thanks!!!! 
Candace


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) He's afraid. His ducking away didn't make things go away so he's increased the intensity of his "go away" signals. We need to respect those and also help teach him that if he is anxious people WILL respond. (If he is looking stressed, a stranger should NEVER go closer to him).
2) I would crate him before people come over, don't give him a chance to be afraid/growling. Crate him with a great chew when others are expected. Get everyone on the same page so even if you aren't there, he is not having a bad time.
3) Find a good professional to help you... easier said than done. If you have access to a board certified veterinary behaviorist, that could be a good route, or send me a PM and I'll help you find an appropriate professional in your area.
4) Do everything you can to keep him from being in situations where he is afraid. We need to teach him that the world is a good place, and that he doesn't have to be afraid.... but in the meantime, until the training becomes effective....we don't want to accidently make things worse.
5) DO NOT have strangers look at him, approach him, touch him, or feed him. We do NOT want to increase his stress about strangers.
6) Get him used to loving frozen-stuffed kongs. Once he is doing well with this when no one is around, we can do some additional exercises.
7) Off property leash walks. Daily, if not more often. Chagne your route, do different things.
8) Spend some time teaching him tricks and response to basic cues so that you have a way to communicate to him and so that he can communicate to you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ditto to what reddogs said. My brother's dog (also turning 2) is getting more territorial as well. He's gone from a passive, friendly puppy to borderline fear aggressive and in the past few months is starting to get territorial. His main issue is lack of exercise/socialization. SO we've put him on a schedule and he gets out for at least an hour walk in the morning, before he has time to start staring out the window and letting out little growls at the people he sees walking by. I think a huge issue for Blue at least, is that he rarely leaves his property. He gets his big morning walk (with backpack) first thing in the morning and has been learning tricks for when people comes to the door to help occupy his mind instead of "who is this?!". He's getting better and better and he now gets to go to a quiet off leash park a few blocks away and he's been a champ meeting people. He's getting to the point now where he goes up to meet them for pets and cookies! Still working on the at-home issue but the progress we've seen is amazing. 

RedDogs gave some great advice, put a ton of effort in and you'll probably see a huge change in Charlie!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you BOTH for the great advice!!!!  We usually take the same walk 3-4 times a day (about 15 minutes each walk)... I will start doing different things, taking him to a nearby walking trail, get him a backpack, and keep doing the obedience stuff. I have really been trying to tell my mom and stepdad in a polite way to NOT just give him treats all day for no reason, but they are "the grandparents" so they feel like it's okay to spoil him, but now, his obedience is going way down hill.  I still do his obedience when he gets fed and we're working on sitting and giving eye contact before entering the front door of anywhere we go. I would love to put him in a basic training class but with my mom and stepdad so far off the page with him, I feel like as long as we live there (which is completely non-negotiable at this point), that it's not going to really do much good. But, I think I'm also going to start teaching him more tricks and things to exercise his mind, too. 

Thanks again for the advice.  And reddogs, I am going to PM you about behaviorists in the area... thanks. 

Candace


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi there,

Not much advice, but figured I'd chime in to let you know you aren't the only one going through this! We had to move out of our home and stay at my grandma's for a month of so last year and when we got back Summer was a completely different dog =( All the behaviours you describe sounded like me describing her a couple of months back.

I've pretty much been working on the same advice RedDogs gave, and we are seeing improvements! =) There is light at the end of the tunnel, but its a long road.. Don't give up!! 

Hang in there, if you like to know about my experience just drop me a message


----------

